# PPI pro mos speaker plug



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I need the 5 position plug. The one I see on ebay says it fits the art and pcx/dcx amps but not the am or m series. Which one does a pro mos 25 need? If thats not the one, where can I find it?


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

The speaker plugs for the M AM an promos are the same plug. They show up sometimes on eBay, have to keep checking back to see if any has. You can try looking them up on the net might help might not. I've seen an amp on the ampguts site a 2050AM that someone modified here's a pic of it.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

New 5 Pin Connector Plug Phoenix Gold PPI Hifonics Arc Audio Blaupunkt | eBay Is this the correct one?


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a few pics of the plug you'll need.


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Dose your amp look like this 2050M ?


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

If it dose you need the plug in those pictures I posted.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am sure DocProMos will help you out. I know I shipped him +20 of those and I am sure he has a few to spare.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Just modify it, add 5-way binding post...they look pretty bad ass.


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

If I had one to spare id help you out, but I don't. 
If Doc dont have any to spare, TrickyRicky has a good idea. I've seen a few amps with those and they do look pertty sharp.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I left a car show with a buddy today where we saw a 1970.5 camaro, the only muscle car I love. My bud and I got to talking, and I said I couldn't own it, too pristine. I don't want to modify a perfect condition classic. And I feel the same way about these amps, even if that sounds funny.


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

ilikepinktacos said:


> I left a car show with a buddy today where we saw a 1970.5 camaro, the only muscle car I love. My bud and I got to talking, and I said I couldn't own it, too pristine. I don't want to modify a perfect condition classic. And I feel the same way about these amps, even if that sounds funny.


To a point I agree with you, I've got several of the older PPI amps that use that kind of plug. If I can find a few that the folks selling them aren't asking an arm an a leg for it wouldn't mind snatching a few up. But what if the socket soldered to the board is bad, I've got a 2150M with that problem, the plugs I've tried don't work so I'm forced to remove the socket whether I want to or not cause its almost impossible to find that socket. However I do agree to keep it original at all possible.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Ampman said:


> If it dose you need the plug in those pictures I posted.


your pictures are great, its the ones on ebay that arent helping,lol


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Ampman's plugs look like the same ones I remember from my Sedona 650. Is that correct?


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

ilikepinktacos said:


> Ampman's plugs look like the same ones I remember from my Sedona 650. Is that correct?


Your correct I actually have a Sedona that will use the same plug as the M & AM series PPI's however they changed the Sedona's plug to the one in this attached pic at a later time that's way smaller and totally different


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

PPI Old School Speaker Harness Original 2025, 2030, 2050, 2075, 2150, 2300 - Lansing, MI - $35

pricey but just close your eyes and do it


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> PPI Old School Speaker Harness Original 2025, 2030, 2050, 2075, 2150, 2300 - Lansing, MI - $35
> 
> pricey but just close your eyes and do it


Looks like an old ad, nothing on the ebay redirect


----------

